# Rihanna im Pech - schon wieder Tour-Flop?



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Rihanna im Pech - schon wieder Tour-Flop?​*
Es sieht ganz so aus, als würde sich Rihanna’s Tour-Pechsträhne fortsetzen. Denn die Veranstalter bleiben jetzt auch auf den Tickets für ihre aktuelle Welttournee sitzen! Insider verraten: „Die Verkäufe sind eine riesige Enttäuschung. Die Einnahmen decken teilweise nicht einmal die Kosten für Miete und Strom.“ Leider outet sich die Sängerin somit als Wiederholungstäterin in puncto Tour-Flop. Schon ihre „Last Girl on Earth“-Tour floppte gewaltig .

Obwohl sie angeblich ihr Menschenmöglichstes getan hatte, um die Kartenverkäufe anzukurbeln , wollen trotzdem noch immer nicht ausreichend Fans Rihanna live erleben. 


Für ihr Konzert am 24. Juli in Boston wurden bisher lediglich 3.700 Tickets verkauft. Sollte sich diese Anzahl nicht innerhalb der nächsten Wochen mindestens vervierfachen, so müsse man das Konzert wohl absagen.

Und auch andere Städte in Amerika seien betroffen. Böse Zungen behaupten, dass Rihanna „einfach nicht das Zeug habe, wirklich große Hallen zu füllen.“

Rihannas Auftritte in Deutschland seien von den Konzertabsagen allerdings “noch” nicht betroffen.

*Rihanna Deutschland-Tour 2011

25.10. München, Olympiahalle
26.10. Frankfurt, Festhalle
04.11. Hannover, TUI Arena
05.11. Leipzig, Arena
08.11. Köln, Lanxess Arena*


----------



## Q (23 März 2011)

vielleicht muss sie bei den Auftritten einfach etwas mehr Haut zeigen


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Q schrieb:


> vielleicht muss sie bei den Auftritten einfach etwas mehr Haut zeigen



Dann hätt ich gerne ein Ticket für die erste Reihe


----------

